# Apple Creek



## SteelieHunter (May 25, 2004)

Hello fellow flyfishers! Just wondering if anyone knows what the deal is with Apple creek in Wooster? I have read that they stocked it with bows. Just wondering if this is true and if anyone has fished it? Feel free to PM me about it as well. Thanks


----------



## dday (Apr 7, 2004)

I've never heard of that, but I'd be interested in joining you sometime. I live in Parma.

DDay


----------



## SteelieHunter (May 25, 2004)

That would be cool. Im in Parma Hts so im sure im not too far away. I have a relatively easy going job so i have time to look up different things and try and find the secret fishing holes online. I just read something about this apple creek in wooster wich isnt too far away. Me and a friend of mine like to go to the clearfork and fish for trout, but its a good 1 1/2hr drive. If apple creek does have trout it would be alot closer. Just looking for the 411 on it (regulations and such).


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

While Apple creek does have high quality wate and was considered I don't believe it was ever stocked. Access is pretty tough anyway.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, the state is not stocking Apple Creek, not enough access but I have heard of a few groups that have stocked it a few times with very limited success, I imagine if a group did stock it, getting access would be another issue and if you were on public water, the present trout regs would cover it under "Inland Trout Streams" 2 fish must be over 12" a day. Something Trout Unlimited and all the Ohio coldwater clubs fought very hard for.

Good luck
Salmonid


----------



## SteelieHunter (May 25, 2004)

Here's the info.
http://www.cfrtu.org/events.asp?EventID=63


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Think I will give it awhile. I know that smallie fishing there was decent about 5 years ago. Hope that it gets some $$$ from the state to support a bigger project and possibly tighter regs or project water...delayed harvest, c & r, ...etc.


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

It was stocked with private funds from a club. As I just found this info out today all so. Later Matt


----------



## HillShepherd (Jul 6, 2005)

Apple Creek in Wooster was stocked in a joint effort from the Clear Fork TU Chapter and the City of Wooster. Access is at Grosjean park. 

Our creel / online surveys showed very promising results with many fish caught multiple of times. They where still catching into the first of June, which is the last I have heard. 

We plan to continue this effort with more stockings in the future. 

Vernon


----------

